# Nissan11's Log



## nissan11 (Jul 2, 2022)

I am 8 weeks out from a USPC meet in Hickory, NC on Aug 27. I have registered for 100kg weight class in raw with wraps. This is my second meet.


I am not fallowing any particular program. I am rotating weekly sets with 8's, 5's and 3's for squat, bench and deadlift. 4 weeks out I am going to work up to a heavy triple. 3 weeks out Ill work up to a double which will hopefully be opener weight. 2 weeks out will be a heavy single, then deload the week prior.

The exception to the above will be deadlift. In my last meet prep (1 year ago) I burned out 3 weeks prior with deadlift and couldn't even single 465. I will not be pulling heavy doubles or a single prior to the meet. I do not plan to lift heavier than 465 in training. 


Openers are planned to be 404, 250, 475.


Goals will be 435, 280, 530







Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT (Jul 2, 2022)

Good luck brother. Any reason on setting openers so far out? Seems like that could limit u or even over shoot


----------



## nissan11 (Jul 2, 2022)

They are just a tick higher than last meet.

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT (Jul 2, 2022)

nissan11 said:


> They are just a tick higher than last meet.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


Gotcha


----------



## nissan11 (Jul 3, 2022)

Sunday 7-03-22 Weight-214 lbs

For the first time in months my left shoulder started hurting at the location of AC joint replacement surgery during the press. think it's because I had a lot of sex in the last 2 days and have been pushing and pulling a lot. I made it through bench press but stopped during weighted decline barbell push ups to be safe. Otherwise it was a decent training day.










Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT (Jul 3, 2022)

“Sorry man can’t make the meet, I fk too hard”


----------



## nissan11 (Jul 5, 2022)

I usually squat on Monday but pushed back training one day due to the holiday and my girlfriend being in town for the long weekend. She wanted me to train but I really wanted to take advantage of every second with her. I won't see her for 3 weeks. 

Today I worked up to a set of 5 @ 365 lb then dropped to a set of 225 lb with no wraps. Im trying to get used to these 3m wraps and most importantly- get proficient at wrapping my own knees in consistent time so Im using them as much as possible. However, I still want to stress my legs without them and decided to try a single drop set after heavier sets with no wraps to try to accomplish that. If anyone has any other ideas Im all ears.











Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## CJ (Jul 5, 2022)

nissan11 said:


> I usually squat on Monday but pushed back training one day due to the holiday and my girlfriend being in town for the long weekend. She wanted me to train but I really wanted to take advantage of every second with her. I won't see her for 3 weeks.
> 
> Today I worked up to a set of 5 @ 365 lb then dropped to a set of 225 lb with no wraps. Im trying to get used to these 3m wraps and most importantly- get proficient at wrapping my own knees in consistent time so Im using them as much as possible. However, I still want to stress my legs without them and decided to try a single drop set after heavier sets with no wraps to try to accomplish that. If anyone has any other ideas Im all ears.
> 
> ...


Good depth and a solid looking squat sir!!! 🤩


----------



## DLTBB (Jul 6, 2022)

Good luck and following.


----------



## Yano (Jul 6, 2022)

Right on man ! nice form


----------



## nissan11 (Jul 6, 2022)

Today is my bullshit day. I am doing incline DB press, reverse flies, row and dB curls
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## nissan11 (Jul 7, 2022)

My back is a little fatigued today and it has been 5 hard weeks of deadlifting, so today I am doing a few doubles @ 365 for a deload. I will pick up hard deadlift training again next Wednesday.


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 7, 2022)

That deload, rest, and some food will hopefully help man. Idk how you guys do it. You’re animals. Good work in here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nissan11 (Jul 7, 2022)

One way I do it is with a clean diet. I just bought groceries for the week.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 7, 2022)

nissan11 said:


> One way I do it is with a clean diet. I just bought groceries for the week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love eating detergent. It really helps me recover lol! Powerlifting isn’t for the weak. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano (Jul 7, 2022)

nissan11 said:


> One way I do it is with a clean diet. I just bought groceries for the week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You forgot some thing ..


----------



## PZT (Jul 8, 2022)

Ah I see the problem, you don’t use Gain


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 8, 2022)

PZT said:


> Ah I see the problem, you don’t use Gain



I see what you did there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT (Jul 8, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> I see what you did there
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


But seriously lol


----------



## nissan11 (Jul 8, 2022)

Just dig an easy 2 mile jog. Heading home to pull a sled for 5 minutes. That's my arm.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jul 8, 2022)

nissan11 said:


> Just dig an easy 2 mile jog. Heading home to pull a sled for 5 minutes. That's my arm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should be required to wear sunglasses 24/7. You look normal w/o the fucked up weird eyes.


----------



## Trendkill (Jul 8, 2022)

Finally a log!

Jogging has no place in meet prep. Drop that shit. Permanently.

Knee wraps don’t take much getting used too. What’s harder is wrapping yourself in a meet and getting the timing down for that. Do you and Mikey have a buddy you can bring to help with that?

I also like your approach to deadlifting for this meet prep.

Maybe take your heaviest squat three weeks out instead of two?  Just a thought but you know you better than I know you.

Agree with @BigBaldBeardGuy keep the sunglasses at all times. You look a lot less like the Lawnmower Man that way.


----------



## nissan11 (Jul 8, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Finally a log!
> 
> Jogging has no place in meet prep. Drop that shit. Permanently.
> 
> ...


We will not have anyone at this meet, and will probably be too close in order to wrap each other. We are practicing. 

I would like to know your opinion on accessory work 4 weeks till meet. I have read a lot of people cut down on accessory/supplementary exercises as a meet nears but I have heard Dave Tate say why would anyone stop doing the exercises that got them there.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jul 8, 2022)

nissan11 said:


> We will not have anyone at this meet, and will probably be too close in order to wrap each other. We are practicing.
> 
> I would like to know your opinion on accessory work 4 weeks till meet. I have read a lot of people cut down on accessory/supplementary exercises as a meet nears but I have heard Dave Tate say why would anyone stop doing the exercises that got them there.


Jogging is what got you here?


----------



## nissan11 (Jul 8, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Jogging is what got you here?


No. I am talking about exercises in the gym. Rows. Dumbell presses. Barbell good mornings, tricep work, etc


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jul 8, 2022)

nissan11 said:


> No. I am talking about exercises in the gym. Rows. Dumbell presses. Barbell good mornings, tricep work, etc


I personally cut the accessory work the same way you reduce volume leading up to a meet. You should be peaking, not looking to build more muscle. You don’t want the additional fatigue. Just the accumulated fatigue from the main 3, then deload that final week (keep the muscles active with 50% to 60%) and allow the muscles to do their super compensation thing. 👍


----------



## Trendkill (Jul 9, 2022)

nissan11 said:


> We will not have anyone at this meet, and will probably be too close in order to wrap each other. We are practicing.
> 
> I would like to know your opinion on accessory work 4 weeks till meet. I have read a lot of people cut down on accessory/supplementary exercises as a meet nears but I have heard Dave Tate say why would anyone stop doing the exercises that got them there.


I like to keep accessories going strong until 3 weeks out. I start to taper them at that point but I don’t eliminate them until the last week. I deload mainly using adjustments to total volume on the classic lifts. Everyone is different in this regard and it is very individual.  The great Brett Mikesell (2nd man to squat 1100) needed to squat heavy every 5 days and this included leading up to the meet. Chad Aichs would hardly train at all the last few weeks and he squatted 1187 and totaled over 2750. Chuck Vogelpohl liked to stay “broke down” until the last 10 days before a meet meaning he kept training just like usual until a week and a half out. He squatted 1185, pulled 835 and totaled over 2600. Dan Bell likes to go to the gym the night before a meet and work up to 500-600lbs in the squat to help him loosen up after traveling. He seems to perform ok on meet days lol.  I could go on but you get the point. Try a different approach for several meets to see what works best for you. You’ve already learned that your body didn’t respond to a lot of heavy pulling leading up to your first meet and you’ve made adjustments for this meet. Try something different with accessories and see how you respond leading into this meet.


----------



## nissan11 (Jul 9, 2022)

This is a huge disappointment. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano (Jul 9, 2022)




----------



## PZT (Jul 9, 2022)

That fkin sucks. Just time to get stronger


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jul 9, 2022)

nissan11 said:


> This is a huge disappointment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What city are you near? Try to find another meet in a different federation.


----------



## nissan11 (Jul 10, 2022)

I live in Marston, NC. The closest big city is Raleigh, NC.

I moved the registration to a January 6 meet in the same federation.
I will try to find another meet before then. 

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jul 10, 2022)

Sorry bro good luck


----------



## TeddyBear (Jul 10, 2022)

Now u ken bee stronker


----------



## nissan11 (Jul 12, 2022)

Since the meet was rescheduled I decided to deviate from the training block with bench press. Yesterday I did 3x12 @ 185lbs with close grip.

I have, however, decided to persue a new squat PR on the date of the moved meet, Aug 27. Current PR is 418 lbs.

Today was a tough one. I was on a fire and had to run a chainsaw for hours. My hands are very fatigued and it was very difficult to put on wraps.
I couldn't have gotten this last set without Trenkill being a total asshole and coming out of nowhere calling me a bitch.

7-12-11 squat 5x3 @ 385 lbs.







Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 12, 2022)

Be thankful for trenkill  way to stick through it after the chainsaw work. Chainsaw vibration fucks me up for a bit. I hate the feeling lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trendkill (Jul 12, 2022)

nissan11 said:


> I couldn't have gotten this last set without Trenkill being a total asshole and coming out of nowhere calling me a bitch.
> 
> 7-12-11 squat 5x3 @ 385 lbs.


You're welcome.  And you owe me $100.  My bitches ain't free.


----------



## nissan11 (Jul 13, 2022)

My training partner, Hazel is joining me for some press work today. Some people here think she has a stupid name but I love her.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Trendkill (Jul 13, 2022)

nissan11 said:


> My training partner, Hazel is joining me for some press work today. Some people here think she has a stupid name but I love her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How much does she bench?


----------



## nissan11 (Jul 14, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> How much does she bench?


About 4 treats.


----------



## Yano (Jul 14, 2022)

nissan11 said:


> My training partner, Hazel is joining me for some press work today. Some people here think she has a stupid name but I love her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hazel is a great name ! , We have a Maxine and a Betty. Nothing wrong with ol school names.


----------



## TeddyBear (Jul 14, 2022)

Is your password Hazel1! 

I verified it wasn’t before posting to ensure your safety.


----------



## nissan11 (Jul 14, 2022)

That would be a damn good password


----------



## nissan11 (Jul 20, 2022)

I slacked on posting the log this week. 

Sunday was press day. My shoulder surgery is still hurting so I went light on bench. 
3x6 @ 215 1x6@ 225 and 1x13 @ 185

Then to avoid more pressing work I did dumbell pullovers and extra tricep work.

Monday my lower back was really bothering. I am almost positive it is from arching during bench press. Im not sure what to do about that.
I did light squat work with no wraps - 4x10 @ 245 and I decided to stop.

My back felt recovered Tuesday and it was an off day with cardio 

Today-Wednesday- i deadlifted with no belt. 3x10 @ 335 then did cardio.


Tomorrow will be light press work until my shoulder starts to bother me, dumbell rows, reverse flies, and of course curls.


----------



## nissan11 (Jul 21, 2022)

As for diet, I eat a lot of shit. Pizzas, frozen nuggets, tacos, sandwiches, etc. Im not going to be skinny but I am definitely covering my macros.


----------



## Trendkill (Jul 21, 2022)

nissan11 said:


> Monday my lower back was really bothering. I am almost positive it is from arching during bench press. Im not sure what to do about that.


Worst back injury I’ve ever had was from arching while benching. Lost about 50% of the strength on the left side of my lower body and had drop foot for 3 months.

I would suggest switching to floor press for the next month or so to give the back a break. Squat University on instagram just did a great video about proper leg drive and proper use of the arch when benching. It was part of a collaboration with Julius Maddox and Jen Thompson. Check it out.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 21, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Worst back injury I’ve ever had was from arching while benching. Lost about 50% of the strength on the left side of my lower body and had drop foot for 3 months.
> 
> I would suggest switching to floor press for the next month or so to give the back a break. Squat University on instagram just did a great video about proper leg drive and proper use of the arch when benching. It was part of a collaboration with Julius Maddox and Jen Thompson. Check it out.


Squat university has some really good content. Helped Martins Licis alot with his recovery from injuries and dude has been killing it


----------



## nissan11 (Jul 21, 2022)

Thanks, Ill check it out.


----------



## nissan11 (Aug 1, 2022)

First day back to training after three days of miserably hot camping and not hitting my protein requirements. It was squat day. I switched the 3m wraps to old worn out 2.5m training wraps. Now Im heading to the shack to do sled work.

I did 315x5 345x5 365x5 365x5 375x5

375 lb is the heaviest set of 5 I have done in a year.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 2, 2022)

Fuck nice work


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 2, 2022)

Squatting the world. Good shit man


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nissan11 (Aug 4, 2022)

Today was deads. I did 5x3 @435. Heading to the sled.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 4, 2022)

Your videos won’t ever play for me for some reason. But that’s some strong ass pulling bro. Good stuff


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 4, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Your videos won’t ever play for me for some reason. But that’s some strong ass pulling bro. Good stuff
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice shades dude.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 4, 2022)

Where’s the kick backs and pump work?


----------



## nissan11 (Aug 4, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Where’s the kick backs and pump work?


Tomorrow is mechanical tension day.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 4, 2022)

nissan11 said:


> Tomorrow is mechanical tension day.


You good sir have filled my heart with tremendous joy


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 4, 2022)

nissan11 said:


> As for diet, I eat a lot of shit. Pizzas, frozen nuggets, tacos, sandwiches, etc. Im not going to be skinny but I am definitely covering my macros.


dont forget human flesh


----------



## nissan11 (Aug 6, 2022)

Today was mechanical tension day. 4 sets of 12 on steep incline dumbell press with 60 lb'ers. Revers flies. Barbell curls in the squat rack. Now pushing the sled. The grass is sticky when its humid and its hard to push. I like it.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 6, 2022)

nissan11 said:


> Today was mechanical tension day. 4 sets of 12 on steep incline dumbell press with 60 lb'ers. Revers flies. Barbell curls in the squat rack. Now pushing the sled. The grass is sticky when its humid and its hard to push. I like it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gotta be careful with those mechanical tension days otherwise you might not get the pump


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 6, 2022)

nissan11 said:


> Today was mechanical tension day. 4 sets of 12 on steep incline dumbell press with 60 lb'ers. Revers flies. Barbell curls in the squat rack. Now pushing the sled. The grass is sticky when its humid and its hard to push. I like it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


“Inbred Redneck Hillbilly Training Facility” has a nice ring to it. You should open to the locals and charge a membership fee. $20/month or 2 chickens. I’m sure everyone in that area has the crazy eyes so they’d have no clue who is creepily staring at who.


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 6, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> “Inbred Redneck Hillbilly Training Facility” has a nice ring to it. You should open to the locals and charge a membership fee. $20/month or 2 chickens. I’m sure everyone in that area has the crazy eyes so they’d have no clue who is creepily staring at who.


LOL, this an award worthy response.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 6, 2022)

I'd join


----------



## nissan11 (Aug 8, 2022)

I worked up to a new PR triple today, 405 lb, and dropped weight to 225 lb for one more set. 







Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 8, 2022)

nissan11 said:


> I worked up to a new PR triple today, 405 lb, and dropped weight to 225 lb for one more set.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are all good reps. Congratulations on the new 3RM!


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 8, 2022)

nissan11 said:


> I worked up to a new PR triple today, 405 lb, and dropped weight to 225 lb for one more set.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hard to see from the angle but looks like you have the bar in more of the high bar position on your back. Have you ever tried low bar? That simple change alone allowed me to add a lot more weight to my squat.


----------



## Yano (Aug 8, 2022)

Nice reps man ! Solid shit right there


----------



## nissan11 (Aug 8, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Hard to see from the angle but looks like you have the bar in more of the high bar position on your back. Have you ever tried low bar? That simple change alone allowed me to add a lot more weight to my squat.


Nope, I have never tried low bar. I am scared to bend over and let my chest get lower.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 8, 2022)

nissan11 said:


> Nope, I have never tried low bar. I am scared to bend over and let my chest get lower.


Try it with lighter weight?


----------



## PZT (Aug 9, 2022)

nissan11 said:


> Today was mechanical tension day. 4 sets of 12 on steep incline dumbell press with 60 lb'ers. Revers flies. Barbell curls in the squat rack. Now pushing the sled. The grass is sticky when its humid and its hard to push. I like it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s pretty sweet!


----------



## nissan11 (Sep 22, 2022)

I am back after a short hiatus. I went on two week-long trips and took some time off the forum. Now I am only 14 weeks from my next meet and really need to buckle down because I only have 4 weeks to train for the meet training. 
Today's weight is 215 and I dont care what it is on meet day. My job is becoming more physically demanding this time of year but I plan to deal with it. 
Monday was my first day back at training in 9 days. I did light squats, high reps.
Tuesday I did the same on bench press but felt better. Yesterday (wed) I added 50 lbs and did the same reps on squat. 
Today is mechanical tension day- incline DB press, reverse flies, rows, curls.
Tomorrow is deadlifts.
Hopefully next week Im getting back near where I left off before the trips and I can take off running into the meet prep training.
Also my new singlet arrived a couple weeks ago.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Trendkill (Sep 23, 2022)

nissan11 said:


> I am back after a short hiatus. I went on two week-long trips and took some time off the forum. Now I am only 14 weeks from my next meet and really need to buckle down because I only have 4 weeks to train for the meet training.
> Today's weight is 215 and I dont care what it is on meet day. My job is becoming more physically demanding this time of year but I plan to deal with it.
> Monday was my first day back at training in 9 days. I did light squats, high reps.
> Tuesday I did the same on bench press but felt better. Yesterday (wed) I added 50 lbs and did the same reps on squat.
> ...


Welcome to equipped lifting. You’ll be ordering a custom Boss suit in no time.


----------



## nissan11 (Oct 18, 2022)

12 weeks from my non drug tested meet.

I did a high volume squat sesh with a belt an no wraps.
275x10 285x9 295x9 305x9 315x6

This was the highest volume squat work Ive done in a while. I had a big issue with oxygen. By the end of each set I felt like I couldn't catch my breath. I dont think I was getting the air I needed wearing the belt so long. 
Maybe next time I should do reps of 8+ without the belt?


----------



## Trendkill (Oct 18, 2022)

nissan11 said:


> 12 weeks from my non drug tested meet.
> 
> I did a high volume squat sesh with a belt an no wraps.
> 275x10 285x9 295x9 305x9 315x6
> ...


Anything over 5 reps with a barbell on the back is death.  

Save the high reps for the assistance work.  Keep the barbell work heavy and low rep.


----------



## nissan11 (Oct 20, 2022)

Just over 11 weeks out from meet.

Im nearing the end of barbell movements for the week. I thought about trying some dynamic work today but then I didn't.

Im wearing a sweatshirt because Im fat right now.
Deadlift- 405x3 415x3 415x3 415x3 425x3

Last set..







Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## nissan11 (Oct 28, 2022)

10 weeks out from meet


I was a groomsman in a wedding last weekend and trained squats on no sleep monday but managed to squeeze out some ok reps.

 On wednesday I trained deadlift with someone for the first time in years. It was very good motivation and made me realize that I have not been disciplined and motivated enough to give as much effort while training alone. I am going to work on that.
Deadlifts on wednesday were 4x7 @365. 

Im going camping this weekend and will kick off next week with squats on Monday.


----------



## Samp3i (Nov 2, 2022)

Nissan what the fuck happened to your thread about sex with a Pokémon t-shirt and all those godly big titties women you were every time letting down because you nosebleed all over them while they were trying to achieve an orgasm from your pathetic performance? ❤️ Miss you man


----------



## nissan11 (Nov 2, 2022)

Samp3i said:


> Nissan what the fuck happened to your thread about sex with a Pokémon t-shirt and all those godly big titties women you were every time letting down because you nosebleed all over them while they were trying to achieve an orgasm from your pathetic performance? ❤️ Miss you man


I don't know what you are talking about


----------



## nissan11 (Nov 7, 2022)

9 weeks till meet.

With the time change I have to do cardio before training which is not ideal but it will be fine. I did an easy 3.5 mile jog before training squat for 3 sets of 8, completely going against trendkill's advice in both exercises.
Next week I will switch from my 2.5m training wraps to the 3m competition wraps for squat in an effort to prepare for wrapping my legs quickly and evenly.

My last few weeks looks like this:






Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Trendkill (Nov 8, 2022)

nissan11 said:


> 9 weeks till meet.
> 
> With the time change I have to do cardio before training which is not ideal but it will be fine. I did an easy 3.5 mile jog before training squat for 3 sets of 8, completely going against trendkill's advice in both exercises.
> Next week I will switch from my 2.5m training wraps to the 3m competition wraps for squat in an effort to prepare for wrapping my legs quickly and evenly.
> ...


Is a 3.5 mile run a component of this upcoming meet?


----------



## nissan11 (Nov 8, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Is a 3.5 mile run a component of this upcoming meet?


Well, no.


----------



## Trendkill (Nov 8, 2022)

nissan11 said:


> Well, no.


If you stop running for the next 9 weeks and instead pull the sled for some conditioning work will it hurt your long term cardiovascular goals?


----------



## nissan11 (Nov 8, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> If you stop running for the next 9 weeks and instead pull the sled for some conditioning work will it hurt your long term cardiovascular goals?


Well, no.

Will it burn as many keystone calories?


----------



## Trendkill (Nov 8, 2022)

nissan11 said:


> Well, no.
> 
> Will it burn as many keystone calories?


No, it won't, but if you drop your consumption of Keystone then the effect should be the same. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Yano (Nov 10, 2022)

Saw this in the news today and knew you would appreciate it








						River creature startles kayakers in Minnesota, photos show. ‘Real life Jurassic Park!’
					

“Nightmare fuel,” one person commented after seeing photos of the massive creature.




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## nissan11 (Nov 10, 2022)

Leonardo!


----------



## nissan11 (Nov 10, 2022)

I just ended a bumper crop week of barbell movements. Deadlifts moved easy today and all I had to do was pretend that if I didn't get the reps I'd have to move to Florida.


----------



## nissan11 (Nov 13, 2022)

8 weeks from meet

Started warming up with a planned 5x5@ 335. The first set was a RPE 7 so I went on to do 3 sets of 5 @ 355 and finished with one set of 5 at 365. The last 2 weeks have been GREAT training weeks. Im going to keep riding this chubby train because its fun eating everything I want to and moving the bar easier. I do think 3 of the reps in the vid would have gotten 2 red lights, though.


----------



## Trendkill (Nov 14, 2022)

What is the current Keystone to sled pulling ratio and has the running been temporarily retired?


----------



## nissan11 (Nov 14, 2022)

The running has been reduced. I do enjoy the sled on these brisk days but I am definitely maintaining a keystone caloric surpluss, or as I like to call it, a calstoneplus.


----------



## Trendkill (Nov 14, 2022)

nissan11 said:


> The running has been reduced. I do enjoy the sled on these brisk days but I am definitely maintaining a keystone caloric surpluss, or as I like to call it, a calstoneplus.


This is also known as  PRminus.  Get serious or get out Nissan.  Very few people have the genetics to drink daily and perform on the platform, or anywhere, for that matter.  C'mon man.  You're better than this.


----------



## metsfan4life (Nov 19, 2022)

it makes me laugh every time seeing the hardwoods in these videos that its set up right there in the room. as an insurance adjuster I keep asking myself... is this covered...!? 

good work man. keep moving it


----------

